# 209 Primer Gun Problems



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Kimar Tradition Double Action 209 Primer Pistol. $89.95.
I have a collection of 4, none of which work, the newest is from July 2012
I usually get a year out of them and have at least 2 working.
contacted MFG Chiappa firearms and its been a week with no response.
Anyone had any luck getting repaired or replaced?
It's not the retailers responsibility


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Rather than $89 a gun, I suggest you put $200 into a Gunx 209 that comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks, Gunx even has a warranty, appreciate the suggestion and I'll get 2 of them ordered!


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

Martin did it right Gunx is the only way to go
David Jansma


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I bo0ught a Gun X when they first came out. Put over 4000 rounds thru it with no problems. Why buy anything else?


----------

